
SSL tunnel through browser? - sebmellen
Is it possible to run a SSL tunnel through my website in a browser, and connect it to a VPN?<p>What I&#x27;m looking for is a solution where I can go to tunnel.example.com, login, and browse any website through that portal, without the need for a systemwide VPN or SSH tunnel, which isn&#x27;t possible due to a school or work controlled computer (on which I have no admin access).<p>I would prefer to host the portal on my own website, and run it through a VPN configuration I already own (NordVPN or PIA).<p>Thanks, 
Seb
======
conductor
VNC through WebSocket is another option.

[https://github.com/novnc/noVNC](https://github.com/novnc/noVNC)

~~~
sebmellen
Interesting. Might run it with a google cloud server. Thanks :).

------
moondev
You can run this docker container on your server and interact with a browser
through your browser:
[https://github.com/moondev/gtk3-docker](https://github.com/moondev/gtk3-docker)

~~~
sebmellen
Thanks moondev. That's a rather complicated server side implementation as far
as I can tell, but I'll try it :).

